# Yarn stores in New York



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

We are planning a trip to NY in July this year. Not knitting weather I know, but I want to buy some yarn while I am there. What stores would you recommend I visit for some good bargains? TIA, Nicho in Sydney


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

nicho said:


> We are planning a trip to NY in July this year. Not knitting weather I know, but I want to buy some yarn while I am there. What stores would you recommend I visit for some good bargains? TIA, Nicho in Sydney


Well, it depends WHERE in NY you will be staying? Will you be traveling all over the city or the state or staying in one spot?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

We are staying 2 hours out of New York City (near Orange Lake)and plan to see the sights of the city on a number of day trips since we will be there for 3 weeks. I was thinking the best bargain yarn stores would be in NYC but we will have a car and also plan to take 1 and 2 day trips around the state, so if you have suggestions for other stores to visit, I'd be grateful for ideas. Thanks, Denise


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you're near Manhattan, try Flying Fingers 15 Main Street, Tarrytown, New York 10591 -- (914) 631-4113 Local -- (877) 359-4648 Toll Free. Say hi to them for me.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

i think the best for selection and price in the city is School Products at 1201 Broadway- it's close to the empire state bldg - the selection is fabulous- cashmeres, wools, cottons, and the prices are great- often they offer mill ends from high level designers from ny and europe, as Debbie Stoller says in her first book, this shop could be"only in new york" they also have knitting machine stuff and knitting supplies- those prices are not extraordinary but it's surely worth a stop, enjoy yourself, adelaide


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

nicho said:


> We are staying 2 hours out of New York City (near Orange Lake)and plan to see the sights of the city on a number of day trips since we will be there for 3 weeks. I was thinking the best bargain yarn stores would be in NYC but we will have a car and also plan to take 1 and 2 day trips around the state, so if you have suggestions for other stores to visit, I'd be grateful for ideas. Thanks, Denise


There is a lovely yarn shop in Cornwall, NY ... not far from Orange Lake. It's called "The Cornwall Yarn Shop."
227 Main Street, Cornwall, NY. Phone 845-534-0383
Just tell Gail that Marylou sent you!
If you have a GPS, just type it in. It would take you about 20 min to get there. But it is well worth the beautiful ride, on/near the Hudson River!
In fact.....I have a better idea! I could meet you one day and take you down there. I live about 10 min from Orange Lake!!  We could do lunch and go to the yarn shop.
PM me if you would like this.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Smileys in Queens. They have a website you can view before you go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you are upstate a bit, Gardiner (outside New Paltz--exit 18 on the NY Thruway) has a very nice yarn shop White Barn Sheep and Wool. It is on Albany Post Rd, New Paltz. In the summer her sheep will be out back behind the shop. It is a great area for farms, sports, entertainment with several colleges and universities. The region is stunning


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Marylou,
I am so happy you mentioned Gayle store, I am absolutely obsessed with the store and with Gayle. I am in Monroe for the summer, but I made the trip from my home as well (N.J - 2h. trip) my friends think I am crazy, because there must be other stores in MY neighborhood but I am loyal.... 
I'll try to meet you next summer  
Miriam


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

There USED to be so many excellent yarn shops in NYC: but they are few and far between now. Google Smileys to get the best deals in NYC itself.


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

I would recommend highly Lion Brand Studio. Its my favorite. They have so many free patterns on there web site so go with all there yarns. The Store is very beautiful.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

classact said:


> I would recommend highly Lion Brand Studio. Its my favorite. They have so many free patterns on there web site so go with all there yarns. The Store is very beautiful.


That is my favorite as well. Of course I love their yarn, but the selection in the store is wonderful!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions - you are wonderful! I will try to include some of these on my to-do list. Thanks again.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thank you to everyone for your suggestions - you are wonderful! I will try to include some of these on my to-do list. Thanks again.


Let us know how your visit was, where you went, and (most of all) what you bought!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

classact said:


> I would recommend highly Lion Brand Studio. Its my favorite. They have so many free patterns on there web site so go with all there yarns. The Store is very beautiful.


That is a very nice store. Bright, friendly, well laid out and lots of free patterns to explore


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

nicho said:


> We are planning a trip to NY in July this year. Not knitting weather I know, but I want to buy some yarn while I am there. What stores would you recommend I visit for some good bargains? TIA, Nicho in Sydney


A MUST STOP would be at Lion Brand Yarns, located in Manhattan. They have a showroom and retail store that is fantastic and open to the public. You will have a blast.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Dear Nicho, I get my yarns at : Gotta Knit, 14 East 34th St. between 5th Ave. and 6th Ave. not far from Macy;s. Smiley;s in Queens is a ride on the elevated line to Jamaica but Google it for directions. Another place in Manhattan is:
School Products Yarns at 135 West 29th St .Suite 402 NYC 212-679-3516 for directions Oh, Gotta Knit is on the 5th floor 212-989-3030 and the ladies are very, very helpful. Good Luck and enjoy your visit in my home town! ElsieLacey


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think we all love LB showroom


----------

